# würde am liebsten den sitz von activision hochjagen *COD MW3 vac ban hacked lobby



## poltergeist (14. November 2011)

*würde am liebsten den sitz von activision hochjagen *COD MW3 vac ban hacked lobby*

Hi liebe pc spieler gemeinde,

Nun ich komme hierher um mich zu beschweren über cheater und hacker die unteranderem im spiel cod mw3 unterwegs sind, und diese spiele versauen!!!!

also ehrlich ich war vorhin mit 3 kumpels auf nem server irgendwo man kommt ja automatisch per lobby auf einen host oder so,

dann nach 10 minuten spielen kam auf einmal bei einem abschuss da stehn dass wir aufeinmal über 1 million ep bekommen haben wtf dachte wir uns wir hatten gerade erst lvl 30 und waren dann von einer auf die andere sekunde level prestige 2 35 OMG!

Also ehrlich wenn ich mir ein spiel kaufe für 60 eur und nach 3 tagen muss ich dann schon sowas mitmachen dann kann doch nicht sein,
der support antwortet sowieso nicht da brauch ich mich garnicht erst zu melden,

wie ich dann herausgefunden habe im offiziellen forum von mw3 bin ich und meine kollegen wohl nicht die einzigen ...
denn das nennt man wohl hacked server oder lobbys und dann hat man halt pech und das game ist geschissen
es kann jedem passieren zu jederzeit einfach eine bodenlose frechheit.

Es sind dann noch meisten solche Leute die auf hacked servern spielen die das spiel noch nichteinmal gekauft haben, das regt mich so auf echt, der normalbürger spart sein geld monatelang und freut sich auf ein Spiel und dann sowas,( ich gehöre nicht zu den leuten die arm sind und monatelang sparen) das kann doch nicht möglich sein dass dann ein spieler der bezahlt hat auf einen hacked server kommt durch *zufall* und der rank und somit das spiel ist verschissen,

das beste ist natürlich dass wir einen vac ban bekommen haben auf steam und keine spiele mehr spielen können na sowas einfach toll,

Leute ich sag euch ich würde am liebsten den sitz von denen in die verdammte luft sprengen so hab ich eine wut in mir 
verzeiht mir die vielen fehler im text ich habe keine lust auf gross und kleinschreibung zu achten

und nochetwas:

falls ihr keinen vac bann bekommen wollt in zukunft, dann deinstalliert am besten gleich call of duty mw3 bevor ihr auf solch eine hacked lobby kommt und dann gebannt werdet


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (14. November 2011)

1. Warum beschwerst du dich hier ? Hier kann niemand was machen.
2. Der Support antwortet innerhalb von 24 Stunden... spätestens.
3. Woher willst du wissen, wer das Spie gekauft hat und wer nicht?
4. Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob jemand arm oder reich ist?
5. Bei ungerechtfertigtem Bann muss man sich an Steam wenden.
6. Wenn du den Sitzt von Activison in die Luft sprengst, kannst du erst recht nicht mehr spielen.
7. Bedauerlich, dass du keine Lust hast, auf Rechtschreibung zu achten. Das macht es schwierig, deinen Text überhaupt zu verstehen, da man manches mehrfach lesen muss. Dementsprechend kann die ein oder andere Antwort dann auch ein bisschen... kühler ausfallen.
8. Ich bin bei ingesamt 25 Online-Sitzungen noch nie auf einem "hacked server" (?) gelandet? Wenn es das tatsächlich gibt, dürfte AV das auffallen. In diesem Fall musst du dich wohl oder übel doch an den Support wenden und dies klarstellen. Über das Protokoll dürfte das ja nachvollziehbar sein.

Dort solltest du allerdings, im eigenen Interesse, deinen Text vorher nochmal durchlesen und Gewaltdrohungen weglassen.


----------



## poltergeist (14. November 2011)

1. Ich beschwere mich hier damit andere Spieler auch sehen was auf sie zukommen kann, ob es nun ein bug war oder etwas das falsch programmiert wurde oder eben eine Hacked Lobby wie es ja auch im Offiziellen Forum zu finden ist, es ist einfach eine Frechheit, ich zahle für ein Spiel und dann sowas das darf nicht sein sorry.

Ich möchte andere Spieler halt vorwarnen, damit sie ihren steam account behalten und nicht gebannt werden bevor dann doch sowas passiert...

Ja der Support Antwortet auch, nur dumm dass dann da eine Frau am Telefon ist die einen nicht versteht und einen weiterleitet und einem dann eine Email schickt mit dem Inhalt wir prüfen das blablabla und ja ich war höflich am Telefon.

3. im Offiziellen Forum von mw3 steht dass es Hacked server sind, und diese von Leuten erstellt wurden damit sie illegal Spielen können wie es auch immer möglich ist aber es scheint möglich zu sein, wenn dann jemand dummerweise auf einen solchen Server connected dann zack sind die stats aufeinmal bei rank 80 ... und der Spielspass ist vorbei. Ich kenne zufällig noch ein paar bei denen es passiert ist.

An steam wurde sich auch schon gewendet da warte ich noch auf Antwort.

zu Punkt 6 das ist ein Ausdruck von Wut, selbstverständlich werde ich dies aber nicht in die Tat umsetzen da kannst beruhigt sein

zu Punkt 8: dann hattest du bis jetzt wohl Glück, denn es sind wohl jede Stunde mehrere tausende Spieler die das Problem haben wie dem m3 Forum zu entnehmen ist und nicht nur da beschweren sich die Leute.


----------



## TheBoonDockSaints (31. Januar 2012)

lol also laut aussage einiger Spieler und Admins auf dedec.servern die das game schon lange zocken gibts da nen Steam bug das keiner einen VAC bann bekommen kann bei MW3,mann kann sogar mit VAC bann normal weiter spielen.ich weis nur nicht ob das stimmt und oder ob steam daran arbeitet dies zu beheben.

desweiteren,diese XP server(über die du hir so schimpfst sind keine hackt server/lobbis(nur zu erreichen unter server) ein legaler mod lad den machern von mw3.du must diese server ja nicht besuchen(joinen).da kann leveln  wie ein irrer und ist für leute die nicht die zeit haben immer rund um die uhr zu zocken oder allgemein zu spielen damit diese auch in den genuss aller wafffen kommen nur die addons(aufsätze usw.) werden da nicht freigeschaltet da diese abhängich vom waffen level sind. habe mal einer aus der internet serverliste (zu finden unter stem rechtsklick server ,filter game MW3) rausgesucht wo du meinst das sind hackt server : 91.207.146.14:27014 .

habe auch geglaubt,es were ein hackt server.habe im VAC forum dazu was geschrieben und dort sagte mann mir,das das ein legaler mod wäre.und ich meine mal wenn das da ein forum admin schreibt kann man das glauben.

und Infinity Ward / Aktivision hat verlauten lassen das ihnen die plattform PC eine Unwichtige  plattform sei da mann ich ehr lieber den cheatschuts bei mw3 auf console widmetals dem cheatchuts bei PC
zitat von Petra Schmitz :
Die Wahrheit ist viel simpler – und trauriger: Der PC ist zu unwichtig für Activision, wenn’s um Call of Duty geht
Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob ich lachen, weinen oder es bei einem Seufzer belassen soll. Obwohl, Letzteres geht schlicht nicht, denn dafür regt mich die Sache viel zu sehr auf! Die Cheat-Problematik ist für die Call-of-Duty-Serie nun wirklich nichts Neues. Da hätte man sich ja mal im Vorfeld um einen gescheiten Schutz kümmern können. Zeit genug wäre beileibe gewesen. Hat bei Beachhead beziehungsweise Infinity Ward niemand an dieses elementar wichtige Thema gedacht hat? Unwahrscheinlich, denn wir haben die Jungs oft genug daran erinnert, unter anderem per Mail und in Interviews. Und natürlich gab’s auf unsere Nachfragen niemals eine befriedigende Antwort. Weil ein Cheat-Schutz für den PC sehr sicher niemals vorgesehen war.

Quelle : Kolumne: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Mal ehrlich, Activision bei GameStar.de


----------



## Vordack (31. Januar 2012)

Ich plädiere dafür Dich einweisen zu lassen.

Überhaout auf die Idee zu kommen den Threadtitel im Zusammenhang mit dem Inhalt zu posten zeugt schon von arger... wie soll ich  es sagen... Sucht? Realitätsfremdheit? Dummheit?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2012)

TheBoonDockSaints schrieb:


> desweiteren,diese XP server(über die du hir so schimpfst sind keine hackt server/lobbis(nur zu erreichen unter server) ein legaler mod lad den machern von mw3.du must diese server ja nicht besuchen(joinen).


 doch, es gibt (oder gab zumindest) einen "Hack", bei dem alle bei ganz normalen Partie mit per Matchmakingsystem zusammengewürfelten Spielern alle, die dorthin vermittelt werden, einfach so eine Millionen XP-Punkte bekommen, so dass man sofort Level 80 hat. Und das sind wirklich keine Server, auf die man bewusst joinen musste, sondern da konnte man auch vom Matchmakingsystem hinvermittelt werden. Das ist mir bei MW2 1x passiert, einem Kumpel von mir sogar 3x, bei MW3 isses mir noch nicht passiert, aber ich hab davon gelesen, dass es vorkam.


Cheater im Allgemeinen gibt es aber bei jedem Spiel, das ist halt so. Was mich bei MW3 kolossal nervt ist, dass ich zu 95% nur in Spiele vermittelt werde, bei denen ich einen Ping nicht unter 100-125 habe... und selbst bei Matches, in denen ich alle Balken "grün" habe, hab ich dann in der Killkam oft 2-3 Zehntel Sekunden Nachteil gegenüber meinem "Killer"... ich verstehe nicht, warum die keine dedizierten Server anbieten, die auch für die offiziellen Statistiken zählen... wenn das beim nächsten CoD wieder so ist, wird das das erste seit CoD2, das ich nicht kaufe...


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Januar 2012)

Wie Herb schon sagte, Cheater gibt es schon seit es Spiele gibt, wieso sollte Call of Fließband da ne Ausnahme sein? Klar gibt es Spiele bei denen es weniger oder mehr Cheater gibt, aber wenn Titel relativ neu sind, wie das bei BF3, MW3 und co der Fall ist, dauert es halt ne Zeit lang, bis da effektiv eine Besserung eintritt. Ich erinnere mich an jahrelanges Patchen in BF2 - das war ne halbe Ewigkeit kaum spielbar. Schau halt in nem halben Jahr nochmal ins Spiel rein, wenn dich das zu sehr aufregt momentan.


----------



## Mellsei (1. Februar 2012)

Ich muss LouisLoiselle recht geben ... es wird ne Zeit dauern bis MW 3 wieder ohne Cheater läuft aber naja wird halt dauern ... siehe MW 2... da hats auch geklappt =D!!! Versuch dich nicht aufzuregen sondern dich eher abzulenken und einfach mal hin und wieder reinschauen


----------



## Poloch (16. Februar 2012)

Mein gott !!! Ehrlich mich pist MW3  langsam an -.- seit dem letzten patch von activision ist dieses game nur noch ein reiner hacker wettbewerb. Ich bin jetzt prestige 10 und hab schon jetzt kein bock mehr. Ich will wieder mal Lobbys wo wirklich fair gespielt wird und nicht nur gehackt. auch die waffen sind echt nur noch zum kotzen. Die MP7 hat vorher nie verzogen und jetzt tut sie es. Mei Gott ich will doch einfach nur mal wieder freude am spielen haben. Deshalb bitte Activision. Tut was gegen diese Hacker und Cheater !!!!!! MFG Dominik


----------



## Mellsei (16. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube mit so einer bitte kommst du nicht sehr weit ... also zumindest nicht hier 
Aber ich versteh was du meinst .. das macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr zu spielen .. es ist echt traurig .. das Spiel liegt bei mir im Regal und wurde seit Wochen nicht mehr benutzt .. naja so scheint es wohl unterzugehen .. ich hoffe nur das es wie bei MW 2 wieder abnimmt .. 
vllt werd ich es dann wieder anfangen ... 
Mellsei


----------



## TheBoonDockSaints (16. Februar 2012)

da habt ihr alle recht cherater gibts wie sand am meer ^^.aber der Poltergeist der gehört echt eingewiesen...... .ja habe von Hack Lobbys gehört,gott sei dank noch nicht reingerutscht.habe selber schon dutzende cheater bei MW3 gemeldet bei steam aber die tun eh nichts.mann kann sie zwar im deren profiel unter missbrauch melden aber unternommen wird nix,das iss es ja.und mal ehrlich VAC oder VAC2 sind der lezte mist is halt russische software.würde mich nicht wundern,wenn die VAC programierer nicht selber hinter cheats wie X22 und anderen müll stehen,damit sie ihr VAC vertreiben können...... momentan ist es recht schlimm bei DODs(Day of Defeat Source) mit cheatern.Habe DODs selber in der esl gespielt und dank deren neuen Anticheat prog(Wire)sind sehr viele cheater gebannt worden.nur leider sinds immernoch zuviele und deshalt spiel ich es auch nimmer.aber kann poltergeists wut auch verstehn,mein 1 steam accound wurde auch gebannt mit MW2 weil ich im VAC Forum von steam Hacks/cheats melden wollte.aus dank das ich denen den tipp gegeben habe,haben die penner meine Acc Vac gebannt.Aber da steh ich drüber und schreibe nicht son mist wie poltergeist.....aber egal hoffe es wird ihm geholfen,sonst sollte mann ihn echt mal untersuchen lassen ^^
MFG
Michael


----------



## Mellsei (16. Februar 2012)

Mit dem aller letzten Punkt bin ich ganz deiner Meinung  .... wenn du weißt was ich meine ...


----------



## poltergeist (27. Februar 2012)

Die Hacker und Cheater gehen einem einfach auffen Sack punkt, es sind diejenigen die eingewiesen werden sollten ..
respektiv diejenigen die ein spiel anbieten wo nur hacker rumlaufen können ohne dass etwas dagegen getan wird ..

Mal ehrlich call of duty is ein geiles game da kann man nix sagen, aber der multiplayer ist einfach nur noch cheater verseucht, und wenn ich dann nen steam bann bekomm wegen solchen hirnis die anderen den spielspass verderben dann krieg ich echt Die Krise .. (ich habe mich mittlerweile beruhigt)

Ich möchte auch nocheinmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich mehrmals mit dem support kontakt aufgenommen habe vor 3 wochen, ich habe jetzt vor 3 tagen antwort erhalten und sie haben mein steam account wieder aktiviert! es dauerte zwar lang aber finally gehts dann doch, ich war auch sehr freundlich mit dem kundensupport  also keine drohungen a la: ich spreng euch in die luft und so 

Cheater gehen mir trotz alledem auf den Sack, ich hab nen Cousin dem ist genau dasselbe passiert vor ner Woche .. 

in diesem Sinne, immer schön brav den support anschreiben falls er nicht antwortet innerhalb mehrerer stunden dann nochmals nett anschreiben ...
nach ner woche oder mit glück schon früher bekommt man dann antwort die weiterhilft.


----------



## Mellsei (5. März 2012)

So langsam lässt das aber nach ... zumindest habe ich nun das Gefühl das es nachlässt ...also wie schon gedeutet habe  es war nur eine Phase .. , man muss allerdings davon ausgehen das sie wiederkommen werden 0o.... Rückkehr der Hacker .... brr... alleine wenn man das hört vergeht einem der Spaß ...-.-....


----------



## lolmanicus (16. Februar 2013)

*haha was fürn Schwachsinn*



-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> 1. Warum beschwerst du dich hier ? Hier kann niemand was machen.
> 2. Der Support antwortet innerhalb von 24 Stunden... spätestens.
> 3. Woher willst du wissen, wer das Spie gekauft hat und wer nicht?
> 4. Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob jemand arm oder reich ist?
> ...



es giebt mittlerweile so viele scheiss hacker die machen nix aber sags kein weiter


----------



## lolmanicus (16. Februar 2013)

ja leider hilft es auch nicht an Steam zu schreiben. Was ich schon 20x gemacht habe. die opfer hacken halt mal lustig weiter. von Steam kommt dann nur die nachricht wir danken u.s.w alles Gelaber. die haben den überblick verloren und jetzt scheissen die halt drauf ...haha reported Hackers. das ich nicht lache die schieben sich doch bloß ihre kohle in den arsch was mit den menschen ist die später nix davon haben ??? egal!!!    F##K You activision und steam Support Wir danken euch für die gute unterstützung Und für sowas is man dan 8 jahre mitglied tss....


----------



## tapferertoaser (16. Februar 2013)

lolmanicus schrieb:


> ja leider hilft es auch nicht an Steam zu schreiben. Was ich schon 20x gemacht habe. die opfer hacken halt mal lustig weiter. von Steam kommt dann nur die nachricht wir danken u.s.w alles Gelaber. die haben den überblick verloren und jetzt scheissen die halt drauf ...haha reported Hackers. das ich nicht lache die schieben sich doch bloß ihre kohle in den arsch was mit den menschen ist die später nix davon haben ??? egal!!!    F##K You activision und steam Support Wir danken euch für die gute unterstützung Und für sowas is man dan 8 jahre mitglied tss....



Wozu gräbst du so nen alten Thread aus, MW 3 ist in allen Fällen sowieso das schlechteste CoD, seit der Erfindung des Schnittbrottes, S***** auch MW 3, sie konzetrieren sich gut auf Bo 2, was Perfekt ist, ein so schlechtes Spiel hat es verdient durch Hacker zerstört zu werden !!!
Btw. Ich hab auch nen VAC Ban bei MW 3, rate mal wofür und weshalb ich das gemacht habe, man muss sich halt anpassen.


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (17. Februar 2013)

Hat da jemand nach alten Threads gegraben? Was erwartet ihr? Das ist CoD. Die Spiele werden supportet bis das letzte Map Pack draußen ist (wenn überhaupt) und dann ist Ende.


----------

